# Germany Bubdesliga bayern munchen vs borussia dortmund 2:00



## yanawang (May 10, 2012)

All are waiting for the fight of this two rival team, kick off time 2:00 AM GMT+8. Players be ready for your stake and bet the odds. watch this game live at 12bet.

Who's your bet?


----------

